
Why the Best Companies and Developers Give Away Almost Everything They Do - yarapavan
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/05/why-the-best-give-away/
======
curiousgeek
The article fails to mention that for many of these companies, selling
software is not their business model. Their USP comes from the large piles of
data they have, and the network effect of their product that ensures a lock
in.

I'd be more interested in companies which sell software to end
consumers/developers and open source it at the same time. Red Hat is one of
the few which has done that successfully.

